# Marimo ball tree?



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Check out the thread aquascaping with algae. It seems to be working. :smile:


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Its very possible, i started a 1 inch marimo on a branch about a year ago.. its a slow process, even getting it to actually stay on the branch took a few tries and a couple months. But there was competition between plants in my tank.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

i think it would work fine. you would want to poke a hole in the marimo ball with something sturdy, maybe even a knife(but be careful). i did the same thing a couple years ago and the marimo was a lot harder to pierce than i thought it would be.

i soon forgot about it when the plants started growing super fast and buried it. i eventually pulled it out when i was thinning the tank. one of my plants(watersprite i think) grew roots into it. it was otherwise ok, still a marimo ball.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats a cute idea!
I had a cute idea once..i figured, cut a marimo ball up, make smaller marimos! Nope. I made a mess. And killed a nice, fat marimo. Just wanted to share the lesson learned!


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

i shredded a marimo ball once... they will still grow. i carried 6 tiny dime sized marimo balls around with me all over iraq in a water bottle, from base to base. eventually i gave them to one of the locals who had a little betta in a bowl. customs would have confiscated them from me anyway.

to grow those ugly tufts of algae into new marimo balls, just pull them out every day and roll them in your hands as if you were rolling a little ball of play dough. it took mine about 6 months to start looking really good, but i was keeping them in distilled bottled water. a tank would probably grow them faster.


----------



## Pearl2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was thinking of doing something like this, but for 15$ a ball I bought one. So that didnt really work.

It would be like your own little trufula (sp?) tree


----------

